# Radian XTLS VS Britax Advocate 70 CS



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay so, I would like to hear from people who own either of these seats. After doing countless hours of research, I have narrowed it down to these two because they both seem like the best.

I LOVE the advocate, but my hesitations are:

- Doesn't rear face as long as the radian

- Doesn't forward face as long as the radian

I also LOVE the Radian, but I am concerned because:

- I have heard a lot of reviewers saying that they are near impossible to get a good instillation and one woman claimed this is the reason that consumer reports does not review them (IDK if that is true, but it caused me to pause).

- From the pictures I have seen of children in the seats, the Britax looks much more comfy for the toddler set especially for taking naps.

Additional info:

- It will be installed in a 2005 Nissan Quest

- The baby will not be in this seat until she outgrows her infant seat (Britax Chaperon).

Any opinions and thoughts would be great


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Radian can be difficult to install, but not always, and not in every car. A blanket statement of "it's a PITA to install" is inaccurate and misleading. It's an easy install of both our current cars, and two previous ones, and nearly impossible in another. Most of the trouble stems from the fact that, unlike other seats, it can be stuck at a 45* angle if you have very flat seats.

I prefer the Radian over the Britax seats for their longevity, although the Britax seats are consistently easy to install.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, what she said. Honestly I'd look at other seats too, and I'm a die-hard brand loyalist. I would consider the complete air at least.

-Angela


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

It does depend on the car. It's easy peasy in our Corolla, and it leaves lots of room for the people in the front seats. It's a bit trickier in my CR-V, but with practice it's not so bad.

We have a classic Boulevard, and I'd bet my son would choose to nap in the Radian over the Boulevard any day. When we go on road trips he'll crash out in the Radian for 3+ hours. Sleep has never ever come easily to this kid, so that's saying a lot. He has lots of room to stretch his legs, or he lets them drape over the edges (not so easy in the Blvd/Marathon/Advocate because of the higher edges of the seat). The padding is dense and cushy.

For a seat that won't be a the best ERF option and will likely be outgrown FF before full-time boostering is a good option, the Advocate is way overpriced.

Do you tend to grow long/lean kiddos or shorter/heavier kids? If you have long and lean children, definitely consider the True Fit! The shell is as tall as the Radian, making it an awesome ERF seat and a great FF seat for older kids. The padding is really cushy. It (unfortunately) RF to only 35 pounds, but this is a rare seat that kids will actually outgrow RF by weight before height. (The Britax RF to 40, but with it's short shell, it is unlikely that a child will get anywhere close to 40 pounds before outgrowing it by height). It FF to 65 pounds. It can be an easier install than a Radian. The Premier version has an Anti Rebound Bar for RF, which provides similar stability to the RF tether option on Radians and Britaxes. The Premier version is $220-ish, the non-ARB versions range from $130-$170-ish.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Honestly, I wouldn't decide now anyways. You probably have a year or close until you need a convertible. You never know what will come out in the meantime. And you'll also have a better idea of your babies body type and growth pattern.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't decide now anyways. You probably have a year or close until you need a convertible. You never know what will come out in the meantime. And you'll also have a better idea of your babies body type and growth pattern.












That said, I have a Radian 65, and was concerned before I bought it because a lot of reviews mentioned install difficulties specifically in Toyotas-which is what I needed to install it in 99% of the time, but I went ahead and got it because of the tall shell and RF tethering (I needed the seat before the Trufit premier was available). I have had no trouble installing it in three different Corollas-'95, '96? and '99, a '00 Sienna, a '96 Camry and a Prius. I've also installed it at least 5 other makes/models and I have never been unable to get a good RF installation. Can't speak for FF yet as DD at a tallish 2.5 still has lots of room to RF.


----------



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice/experience!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't decide now anyways. You probably have a year or close until you need a convertible. You never know what will come out in the meantime. And you'll also have a better idea of your babies body type and growth pattern.


This is a really good point. I am such a planner that I tend to get really caught up in the planning. I am leaning towards the Radian, but I think I am going to take this advice and shelve the convertible decision at least until my new LO is born


----------



## cananny (Mar 18, 2011)

i have 3 radians in my toyota yaris and no instal problems!! they are great and I used to love britax but found these to be much better in long run!!!


----------

